# Self Vaccinations



## busyx3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone here give their dogs vaccinations? I don't have the heart for it, but have a cousin that gives his dogs & cows vaccinations. I was thinking of asking him to do Molly's.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't, but here's a good page explaining what all is involved in it.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't self vaccinate because you can't get the proper documentation required to travel or go to the dog park. My dad has 11 dogs and he does, it's the same a vet would do just without the high price and with a vet the vaccine is gaurenteed and you can get a refund if something were to happen.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I take mine to the vet for vaccinations. I don't think I ever would self vaccinate because well, just to be honest, some people may think it's safe and there may be no problem with it for their dogs, but honestly, I wouldn't vaccinate my child myself, so why would I do it to my dog? I don't one thing about how to properly restrain a fidgety dog that is going to be stuck with a needle and that just scares me.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I take mine to the vet for their shots. I briefly thought about doing self vaccinations but decided against it because 1. I don't care for needles, so I wouldn't be able to give the shots. I don't even watch my dogs get the shots at the vet; I have to turn my head as soon as the needle comes out  and 2. I was worried about them not being stored properly and possible allergic reactions.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I have no problem with self-vaccinating. The only reason I won't do it is because I need documentation for dog parks, kennels, groomers, etc.

I know a lot of people are against it, however giving vaccinations is a lot easier than one would think. I've been giving my cat Subcutaneous fluids for the last 5 years, 1-2 times a day every day. 

This is done with a 18-22 gauge needle Vaccine needles are not nearly that big. This is also done by giving 100-300ml of fluids. Vaccines are not even nearly that.

So compared to giving SubQ fluids, vaccines are no problem. And a lot of cat owners with kidney failures have to do it. It's fairly easy.


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

I've done vaccinations on my dogs in the past and have never had an issue. I do prefer to take puppies and new additions to my home to the vet for the vaccinations and only give boosters myself, though. I feel that such dogs need a vet's care and I am not a vet.

One word of caution, though: I would avoid using Fort Dodge vaccines if possible. The *only* time my dogs have had reactions to vaccines it was to Fort Doge meds. Two of my dogs had such serious reactions to the FD rabies vaccine that it actually killed most of the blood vessels that supported the area. Six years later, the skin on those dogs at the site is still not normal and normal haircoat has never grown back. One of my dogs is completely bald at the site (a patch about the size of a half dollar) and the other has a patch the size of a dime that is only thinly covered.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I self vaccinate. And I've never had any trouble with 'proving'. I very *minimally* vaccinate, and I only do it so I won't get in trouble (documentation). Not because I think they'll work. ;-)


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I give my dogs their own vaccinations, and have for quite a long time. They only go to the vet for rabies vax. Giving vaccines are easy, even to figity or jumpy dogs (and none of mine really have a problem with vax anyways though), as long as someone else is holding them for you. Giving vax yourself are quick and easy, at least to me.


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

I also do my own vaccinations, not just because it's probably about 95% cheaper than taking them to the Vet. For much less than $100, including shipping & syringes, I buy Galaxy DA2PPv+Cv, 25 doses. It would cost me more than that just to have one dog done with NYC Vet costs. Not only that, but I've had at least one Vet administer a different vaccine than what I'd asked for. I'd like to know exactly what brand/type of shot they're getting, which is impossible when doing shots @ the Vet's office. 
Another problem is that I need to have my pups vaccinated for the first time around 6 weeks. I cannot wait any longer, with a litter on the ground (especially in spring) in a multiple dog kennel situation, we'd have had pups dropping of parvo long ago. The Vets here will not vaccinate pups younger than 8 weeks, which is ridiculous, because the risk for deadly disease is primarily for pups under 2 months! I also don't want to take pups into a Vet's office where they will be exposed to other dogs, viruses, diseases at such a young age. So I have no other choice but to vaccinate myself. 
It's very, very simple to vaccinate your own dog. Just pull up the scruff and jab the needle in quick while pushing down on the syringe. There's never been any blood, tho I have pricked myself a few times, lol. Most dogs don't care, if it's fast enough they don't even realize what just happened until it's nearly over


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

*laughs shamfacedly* I remember one of the first times I gave a shot, I pushed the needle through the 'tent'. The puppy never kicked up a fuss, she was annoyed, that's it. But I'll never forget it. I was horrified, but it never happened again.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

> tho I have pricked myself a few times, lol.


I can beat that. Tried giving a stray an 7in1 when I took it in (some shep mix puppy), he jerked right as I went to squeeze the vaccine in. Instead of him getting the vaccine, the ENTIRE thing squirted straight into my eyes and open mouth. Tasted disgusting. I am now well vaccinated again parvo, lepto, parinfluenza, blah blah blah. My vet laughed at me. 

UB, I so agree about the price. My vet charges $65 for yearly vax. My rescue fee is like $40 for everything. But I just buy the vax for $7 at the pet pharmacy in town and do it myself. So much cheaper. I do have the rabies done at my vet, to get registered and get the tag, and that costs me $8 with my discount for the vax, reg, and license. He doesn't charge an office visit when doing just rabies on my guys. So basically, I can pay $40 for each dog, or I can pay $15 for each dog...


----------



## shatem (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are short on cash, go to Petsmart.....but let a vet give vaccines. There is a reason they spend 10 years in school.....you wouldn't give vaccines to your kids, don't give them to pets either.

http://www.doggonehairy.net/


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

> I can beat that. Tried giving a stray an 7in1 when I took it in (some shep mix puppy), he jerked right as I went to squeeze the vaccine in. Instead of him getting the vaccine, the ENTIRE thing squirted straight into my eyes and open mouth. Tasted disgusting. I am now well vaccinated again parvo, lepto, parinfluenza, blah blah blah. My vet laughed at me.



ROFL  You'll never have to worry about coming down with distemper now, LOL!!!!


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

> If you are short on cash, go to Petsmart.....


Who said they were short on cash? That's a rather rude judgement call.



> but let a vet give vaccines. There is a reason they spend 10 years in school.....


Out of 10 years of vet school, they are learning more than just to poke a dog with a needle. In fact, I gave more vaccines than my vet did. When I worked there, guess who was giving dogs vaccines half the time? Me. I was the tech, and a lot of times, I was the one giving the shots. And I didn't need 10 years of school to learn to do that...

It doesn't take a vet to learn to give a vaccine. Must be why feed stores, pet pharmacies, and other places sell them to the general public -- because it's legal, and they are easy to give. Must be why so many people give them thereselves.



> ROFL You'll never have to worry about coming down with distemper now, LOL!!!!


I know!! Now I can go to the groomers and I can be boarded too, I'm all up to date, go me!


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

> If you are short on cash, go to Petsmart.....but let a vet give vaccines. There is a reason they spend 10 years in school.....you wouldn't give vaccines to your kids, don't give them to pets either.



They go to Vet school to learn about the treatment of diseases, surgery, etc. I see no reason to drag a litter of 6 week old pups into the Vet's office for a vaccination that will cost me $200+ for one litter, when I can vaccinate 4-5 litters 2x for half the cost ... without exposing them to disease at the Vet's office.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I agree with that, I wouldn't want to expose young puppies either. It's like bringing your kid to the doctor waiting room with allergies, and exposing them to kids with the flu. Ickiness. (My mom used to stand outside with me, if I was there with something minor, so I wouldn't leave with something more severe, LOL!)

Besides, on top of everything else, I live an hour from my vet. Why am I going to make (several, with 12 dogs) trips and spend a fortune, for something I can do at home for way less? Hell, when I was working for my vet, my dogs were always at work with me. And it was ME that was the one vaccinating them at my vet, LOL!


----------



## RMJJ (Dec 18, 2008)

Im 15 and my local vet doesnt like big dogs and as i have a fairly big heeler he doesnt like him.
I no my local vet not only through the vets but also through my mum. 
I give Rex his vacs myself, through the watchful eye of my vet. 
Theres Nothing to it. He will get the correct mesurements and stuff and i just pop the needle in and its done. 
Although i do not like doing it, Its saves me a bit of money and also i have no one else that can do it as i need the forms and that for obedience. 
But he does do my other 3 as they are not as big.


----------



## busyx3 (Sep 9, 2008)

shatem said:


> If you are short on cash, go to Petsmart.....but let a vet give vaccines. There is a reason they spend 10 years in school.....you wouldn't give vaccines to your kids, don't give them to pets either.
> 
> http://www.doggonehairy.net/


I have money for vaccines, just like I can afford a groomer, but choose to do that myself. We also cut our kids hair, and I won't address the vaccine issue with them


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Except for rabies, I've given my dogs their vaccinations in the past. But, this time I'll be following the so-called new protocol and giving limited vaccinations so I'll probably have the vet do it, at least at first. Plus this will be my first toy breed and frankly that makes me a bit nervous about doing it.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have no problem with self vaccinating as long as you get the vaccines from a trustworthy source. Some feed stores do not store vaccines properly and they "go bad." It is also important that your dogs see the vet often enough for wellness checks and if there are any medical issues.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i give everything but the rabies...you can't give rabies unless you're a licensed vet (at least not in this state)....as for the storage, you can't be any more sure that they were stored properly thru the vet than you can thru getting them at feed stores or wherever.....and i only vaccinate every 3 yrs to boot after the first yr booster....and i'm seriously considering stopping that often even.....


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

> i give everything but the rabies...you can't give rabies unless you're a licensed vet (at least not in this state)....


Here you can, the pet pharmacy sells the rabies vax too, they're only $4. I used to do my own rabies vax, but quit after a while, because I'd prefer to have the license. My mom still gives her own rabies vax though, and has for at least the last 10 or 15 years or so.


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

Well I'll be.

I had a vet go "through the tent" once on one of my pets; I nearly went through the roof. I guess it happens easier than I thought. 

I would really like to pursue doing injections at home myself one of these days. I have too many to take in one trip these days.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Ha! One time I had a vet give my dog his rabies and when he injected the dog, half of it squirted back out!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I do them myself. They are extremely easy. I'm not sure what you mean about not having the heart unless poking or needles makes you uneasy? I would rather do them and have them protected. I don't do rabies myself, I have vet do it so I have rabies cert. We usually load up the trailer and take in several at once so that way we don't have to make a bunch of trips (my vet is an hour away and I have several dogs). It is only $10 so it is worth it to me to have the cert.



Hallie said:


> I don't self vaccinate because you can't get the proper documentation required to travel or go to the dog park. My dad has 11 dogs and he does, it's the same a vet would do just without the high price and with a vet the vaccine is gaurenteed and you can get a refund if something were to happen.


I'm not sure what you mean. I travel all over the country frequently with mine, also go to shows (which you can be asked for proof of vacs at times), have shipped dogs within US and internationally and have received dogs/pups from breeders who self vaccinate. So there has been no problem with them not getting documentation or being able to travel. They have health certificate to travel from a vet. 

I don't go to dog parks nor will I so I don't know about that. I'm certain some do have policy on requiring vacs from a vet. 

I know people who had their dog get parvo after vet vaccine, they didn't get any refund.


----------



## Dokelm3 (Mar 2, 2010)

shatem said:


> If you are short on cash, go to Petsmart.....but let a vet give vaccines. There is a reason they spend 10 years in school.....you wouldn't give vaccines to your kids, don't give them to pets either.
> 
> http://www.doggonehairy.net/


Wow! Sorry but your view of things is severely limited. A sub cutaneous injection is a super simple thing to learn, mind you, you should learn it from someone who knows. If it took ten years to learn this than how would insulin dependant kids learn to do this feat on their own? Yes I know an 11 year old girl who administers her own. The truth is you have, obviously no clue to what your talking about, and with very little research you would find that self vaccines are just as safe(or safer due to exposure) and it will really make you feel silly knowing how much you just paid that vet to do something that a nurse could teach an 8 year old to do in about 15 minutes. So I guess to address the OP, self vax are great and extremely simple. Though you should have someone show you the first time.


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

I gave my cat all of his vaccines (except rabies, of course). I expected him to be a big baby about it, but as a kitten, he was really, really well-behaved.

But, being a certified vet tech, he wasn't the first animal I'd ever poked with a needle. ^_^' It was still kinda nerve-wracking, though, since he WAS the first animal -I- owned that I vaccinated myself.


----------

